# Lament here



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi,

I really don't have much to say right now...it's currently 4 am and i'm drunk out of my mind listening to the saddest music in the world. I have a really big week coming up here but in the meantime i just want to bring up a topic which i think is quite relevant to my current disposition.

What makes you sad? Aside from the whole DP issue and anxiety and general malaise...what is it that really grips at you...in a melancholic way...what makes you inconsolably sad?

for me it's this damn girl that i used to date...really, i mean...i just can't get over the lies...i really can't. i don't know...i guess i'm just being drunk and silly...will all of you be good lads and lasses and jot in your darkest depressions here please. Thanks.

s.

p.s. i'm really in no mood to post this...seriously, if you knew how kooky i was right now you'd be on the edge of your seats wondering whether i'd be able to hit the "submit" buttton or not....of course, you already know the end to that story. oh hell, what i mean is...argh...if you have anything that makes you cry and you want to let it out, please do so here...i apologize for the chaos


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

My deepest and darkest thought and sadness is that I was Satan the devil and I was living this life because this is my Hell.

Yes my life has sucked that bad!

I really thought that God would only do something this bad to Satan and therefore I must be him. This thought was made worse by the running joke in my family that I am the antichrist. My brother started getting me to say that I was Satan as a joke when I was little and now I actually feel like I could be Satan at times because no other living soul should experience this amount of pain except for maybe the devil.

Sebastian does hearing about my hell make you feel any better?


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

> Sebastian does hearing about my hell make you feel any better?


Well, it certainly renders frivolous my various sadnesses. Thanks for posting, Satan...i mean, er...Loststone. :wink:

This thread was conceived while i was in an unnecessarily lugubrious state of mind. This morning was one of those mornings where i lay in bed for a few hours before getting up, attempting to assess the damage i incurred the night before. What did i say...what did i write...who did i talk to, etc. Feel free anyone to post anything that makes you sad, of course, but i like LostStone's idea better, about posting your darkest fears outside of the DP/anxiety milieu.

Thanks,

s.


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

My ideas about Satan were actually because of DP/DR. 
DP/DR has been so outrageously bad for me that I felt like the only one that is evil enough for God to let experience this nightmare would be Satan. All of my sadness is because of DP/DR and I can't even get into spicifics about my sadness because there are no words for the feelings and thoughts I have had. The English language is just not big enough for my pain and suffering that I have lived through.

Your original questions was, what makes you sad besides DP/DR. 
To be honest I do not even really know anymore because everything that makes me sad is due to me having DP/DR. DP/DR has effected every single aspect of my life.


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

Child abuse, child labour, children being murdered, cot death, child sex crime and pretty much anything that involves children suffering - especially concerning babies and toddlers. These things have always upset me and even more so now that I have 1.9 kids of my own (only 5 weeks to go till the second one is born).

I hate hearing stories where babies or toddlers have been physically beaten to death. That toddler that was taken from his mother from a mall in England by two young boys and murdered by being beaten with rocks to an inch of his life and then finally thrown on the train tracks where the youngsters watched a train run over him still makes me feel ill with grief and sadness. I read the full story of exactly what the two boys did to him and it killed me - especially the part where the little boy was screaming 'I want my mummy!' (starting to tear up again just thinking about it). I can not think of any greater physiological pain then watching or knowing that your child is suffering or has suffered. Apologies for such a depressing post but Seb did ask for what really saddens us. If something like that happened to me I couldn't comprehend living life after such an ordeal. I would probably die from grief.

Sebastian - maybe you should lay of the grog if it makes you upset. Drink only if it makes you happy. I had a couple last Friday after work at the pub and I felt a euphoric buzz for about an hour after the drinks. Haven't had that feeling from alcohol in such a long time. Only booze in moderation if it makes you feel good. If you're a fighter or a crier when pissed (drunk) best to abstain.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

( Milan...absolutely can't wait for you and your wife to have the new little one!!!  )

What makes me sad...

Death of loved ones
Sickness of loved ones
All of what Milan wrote
Racism
Animal Cruelty
Cruelty of any kind from one human to another
Movie - Terms of Endearment, Beaches, Somewhere in Time
Homeless people
Abandoned children
Abandoned old people
One particular love from years ago
Gray days

Holy Hell, there are so many things that make me sad. No wonder I'm depressed!!


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

Being alive.


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

terri* said:


> ( Milan...absolutely can't wait for you and your wife to have the new little one!!!  )


Thank you Terri* 

Long time no read - I hope everything is well with you and your family?

I'll keep you posted on how things are panning out with the last few weeks of the pregnancy.

Yes Scattered, being alive can be depressing but you also need to be alive to experience happiness as well. You're a super bright young bloke and you will have plenty of opportunities to experience positive emotions, even if they are few and far between. Life is worth it!


----------



## maria (Oct 28, 2004)

Mostly loneliness. I can't seem to find people whom I could relate to, so it feels like I'm all alone in the universe, which is of course partly true, but still.


----------



## Triachus (Jan 23, 2006)

Scattered said:


> Being alive.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Scattered said:


> Being alive.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

Thats so sweet.


----------



## Triachus (Jan 23, 2006)




----------

